
The Global Decline of the Arabic Script (2010) - subnaught
http://cominganarchy.com/2010/02/15/the-decline-of-the-arabic-script/
======
gotchange
If your language doesn't contain Semitic-specific sounds like ع or ح or ق ,
and more of the common phonemes in Latin derivative languages like « v » it
does make sense to make the switch to Latin like Ataturk did with the modern
Turkish language, but if not you may need to stick to the Arabic script
because the Latin script is ill suited to convey clearly and easily the common
Semitic phonemes case in point the Maltese minus the Italian words.

~~~
bigethan
If it does just the numbers 3, 5, 7, 9 for ع and خ and ح and ق - that's what
everyone I know is doing online

~~~
gotchange
This system is not perfect and a bit confusing albeit convenient and
accessible. I'm thinking going for a diacrtics-based system for formal
transliteration in lation like for example:

\- âadel == عادل (fair) (noun)

\- ĥaled == خالد (eternal) (noun)

and so on and so forth but the problem is most computer keyboards used in by
native Arabic speakers are US compatible and those letters are not accessible
and even on mobile devices, it's a bit inconvenient to type those letters.

------
ommunist
I recently asked friend to translate Arabic inscription on the battle helmet
of young Russian tzar - Ivan the IVth, later called the Terrible. It says "In
the name of Allah..." and so on. 16th century. Arabic was in use in Russia.

------
taksintikk
Rtl script is inefficient

~~~
Terr_
Ah, but Left-To-Right script is _equally_ inefficient, just in a different
direction.

Unless, of course, you have some neurology studies to share indicating an
innate "handedness" to human symbol-recognition?

